# Sony vaio BIOS screen problem



## liess (Apr 6, 2009)

I have the same problem, yes my pc [VGN-FS730] freezes at bios screen. I observed that sometimes I can acces the bios and sometimes not. If i press f1 key continuous 
I get acces to the bios setup, but only doing this. if i turn on and off my pc 3 times i can log on to windows, but if i restarted it the same happens. I reset bios default by pressing f2 when i finally acces the bios, but i have the same situation. If i turn off the notebook it freezes again in the bios screen. I read in a forum that this issue can be caused by a hardware failure like a bad hard drive. And others talks about possible problems caused by bios update r0084j1.

note: This machine was updated from windows xp home to windows vista home premium and it works fine for about six months.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried using an external keyboard?

Press F1 (or may be another function key as shown during startup at Vaio logo screen) to enter into BIOS setup. Press F9 to load default BIOS settings. Save and reboot.


----------



## liess (Apr 6, 2009)

Corrections of the last post:


I have the same problem, yes my pc [VGN-FS730] freezes at bios screen. I observed that sometimes I can acces the bios and sometimes not. 
if i turn on and off my pc 3 times i can log on to windows, but if i restarted it the same prroblem happens, freezes again in VAIO screen. I reset bios default by pressing f2 when i finally acces the bios, but i have the same situation. If i turn off the notebook it freezes again in the VAIO screen. I read in a forum that this issue can be caused by a hardware failure like a bad hard drive. And others talks about possible problems caused by bios update r0084j1.

note: This machine was updated from windows xp home to windows vista home premium and it works fine for about six months.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi liess,

Most often it hangs at the Vaio logo splash screen? This may sound like a long shot but I suggest you try this... load default BIOS settings first (F9 to load defaults). Save the changes and Reboot.

If that does not help run Memtest86+ to test your RAM. Also try booting with the hard drive removed (just go into BIOS setup).

Run each suggested action above and post back the results.


----------



## liess (Apr 6, 2009)

I did it. i changed the bios to the default settingsand it doesnt works. is wierd because the pc works fine once is logged on to windows. The real problem is when i need to restart it. It freezes at VAIO screen.


----------



## liess (Apr 6, 2009)

im going to try the mem test I forgot that tool. thanks. im gomma let you know what happens.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you run the other tests I suggested (ex. Memtest and without the HDD installed)?


----------



## liess (Apr 6, 2009)

I run the pc without the hard drive. After 3 restarts i can change the bios to the default values. It seems that doesn't works and after i restart the system another four times it passes the Vaio screen normally and asks for the os at every restart as it should. Then i tried again with the hard drive and the system bypass the vaio screen after three restarts. It looks that the problem has to be something with the hard drive. But im not sure. 

Now Im going to perform the mem test.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

In BIOS settings, there is a parameter there I believe that you can change so the startup would not show logo splash. I think it has something to do with extended tests but I am not sure. I suggest you navigate through the BIOS settings and make the change if you have that parameter.


----------



## liess (Apr 6, 2009)

"When the laptop is first powered on it will make it to the VAIO screen and stop. If I press ESC then F2 it says entering startup but goes no further." Is like a loop, but sometimes the system bypasses it and logon to windows. Its hard because i can't boot from cd untill she really let me do this.

I


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I did a quick search and I discovered that you only have to press F2 or F3 (no need to press ESC).

Anyway if you just want to select a boot device without having to enter BIOS, try F12 when Vaio logo appears.


----------



## liess (Apr 6, 2009)

I run mem test and it freezes at 56%. iwill do it again.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you are using two sticks of RAM, remove one and run Memtest again. Run Memtest for like 2 passes at least.


----------



## liess (Apr 6, 2009)

I remove one memory and mem test freezes at some point anyway, then i removed the other and run mem test and freezes again. I decide to try with a brand new ram and the pc did the same freezes at Vaio screen at least three times before i get a succesful windows logon.

Now im going to try a brand new hard drive. and also removing the dvd rwin order to boot without it.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

You may remove the HDD and boot from CD/DVD drive using Memtest86+ (just make sure at least one stick of RAM is installed). If it still freezes as you have observed then it is not caused by the HDD.


----------



## liess (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks. i will let you know.


----------



## liess (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi. 

Mem test is passed. and the problem is still there. i would like to know if is possible to obtain the original bios of this machine.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

You said Memtest passed (this time I assume with the HDD removed based on my last post). But problems still remain. Previously you said Memtest freezes. Kindly clarify this...

As for the BIOS, check SONY website.


----------

